# A little bit of a mix up i suppose..



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry, if he mounts it to your specs you owe him his money. He’s already losing big because he screwed up, as he should. Now you’re just trying to get something for nothing. This is why a written contract is important.


----------



## dist5mxer (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok.. I don't expect something for nothing.. never have, but could you see paying close to 2 grand for a mount that doesnt look well? I respect him very much as he has much expience in the taxidermy field and I am very positive that it will look just fine. I realize most Taxidermist would say to bad to sad, but this business is a full time taxidermist, his lively hood depends on it.


----------



## dist5mxer (Jan 26, 2010)

I guess my initial thinking was wrong. It's just very discouraging to have something like this happen. My customers expect only the best product from me with out any deviation from what they specify, and I expect the same from everyone else. The big thing is.. he's gonna make it right, he just called me to apologize again, they're working on it right now. He assured me that it would be of the best quality.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I think so long as he fixes it the way YOU wanted it to begin with you should still pay him. Maybe knock the cost of your gas off the final bill since you had to drive 2.5 hours to go pick something up, only to have to turn around empty handed.

I am sure if he prides himself in his work he will make it right. But you should defiantly pay for it!


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i never tried it, but im just curious on how hard it is to get the skin off without damage? anyone ever rehydrate a skin that the glue has already dried? is it a problem? can it be done?


----------



## dist5mxer (Jan 26, 2010)

I asked another friend of mine who does taxidermy and it can be done due to the mount having not been done very long. It will have to be soaked and unstitched, and will look just amazing even the second time around. I paid him in full before I left there on saturday. He gave me a $100 discount and is going to deliver it, i almost feel as though i should offer gas money. I just really hope this bear mount turns out well. It's my first bear, and who knows when ill get another chance.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Yes it can be done and you will never see any visible signs that he ever had to do it. Don't worry about it.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

It’s possible I misunderstood just what you were wanting. I got the impression you were just looking for a reason to ask for more discount. I apologize if that wasn’t the case. As long as the quality of work on the second mount is as good as you expected, I wouldn’t expect any additional discounts. As already mentioned, there shouldn’t be any problem with rehydrating and remounting, as long as it was tanned properly. And he wouldn’t have offered if that wasn’t the case.


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope everything works out for the best .
Nice of the taxi to deliver it for you .
Sounds like he messed up and is making it right .
Guess a slight discount could be in order but I woulnt think he would mount it for free .
We will of course need pics .. Did he say how long until its done the second time around ?


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes a remount can be done and it will be easier to do on a recent mount but, there are many issues that you have to deal with. Such as a seam line that should be cut back, areas where bondo or epoxy were used and so on. Do you have any pics of the first mount for a comparison? Good luck!


----------



## dist5mxer (Jan 26, 2010)

3 weeks from a week ago.. so 2 more weeks..


----------



## dist5mxer (Jan 26, 2010)

Here we are.. a week and a half late on his promise.. I've got an awfully sour taste with this whole ordeal. I know things take time, but when you tell a customer a date.. you better pull through. I'm a CNC machinist and when a order is promised.. it's always there on time.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

So that standing mount was what he thought you wanted? It's looks pretty good and I like it but I understand it's not what you wanted. Hope everything works out for you. Have you contacted him to see how much longer it will take?


----------

